
BART(SF) vs. Metrorail(DC): How (and How Not) to Build a Subway - jackchristopher
http://mapscroll.blogspot.com/2009/05/bart-vs-metrorail-how-and-how-not-to.html
======
endtime
I did my undergrad in DC and I'm now in the Bay Area...so I can anecdotally
confirm what the article says. The Metro is excellent...BART/Caltrain is nice
for getting to the airport, or getting into the city, but it seems pretty
useless for getting around the city itself.

